# Petsmart Co2 System?



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

You can put your own DIY CO2 system together on the cheap, and it will work as well or (probably) better than the system from PetSmart. Just use search for DIY CO2 and check out some of the threads.


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

If you're already spending $50 for that system, look around ebay/CL and get a co2 system. I got my complete setup for under $130 new. Once you go co2, you will not go back to DIY, pulse it'll save you time and money. If you're still undecided, get a DIY co2 for under $10 to start off and see if you really want to go into pressurized co2.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

+1 on the pressurized system. I did DIY for a few months, and finally bit the bullet to go pressurized- much, much better. I spent more than tunerz, but I'm sure he's right about the pricing if you search around (CL/EBay).


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

You could make that system yourself, in about ten minutes or less. Save your pennies for a future pressurized set up!


----------



## Landau (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 2 of the Hagen Systems, they saved me from fiddling to make my own. The bubble ladder / diffuser works well and would be the hardest bit to make on your own. The system works fine, but you should be able to find it much cheaper, a visit to 2 sites found it for $37 and $27.


----------



## Mini4x (Feb 3, 2004)

I use the same on my 20G, got it online for about $30.

It's ok, I use a mix of grape jelly, sugar, dash of baking soda and brewers yeast lasts a couple weeks.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

comatoast said:


> You can put your own DIY CO2 system together on the cheap, and it will work as well or (probably) better than the system from PetSmart. Just use search for DIY CO2 and check out some of the threads.


Agreed, a ketchup squirt bottle works perfectly. But I'll tell you that you will not regret getting a pressurized system. "up-aqua" makes cheap regulators (I got mine for $20 USD) if you can find them and you can try to get some second hand CO2 tanks from paintball players that have upgraded compressed air.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

While there is little danger associated with a pressurized CO2 system, I understand the fact that you have some level of apprehension. Founded or not, mentioning pressurized systems over and over really isn't going to help you with the question you have posted.

The Hagen CO2 system works quite well. The ladder is surprisingly efficient, and the bottle convenient. It looks much better than an old milk jug or soda bottle sitting on the floor. 

The price listed....not so good. Search around and you should be able to find one much, much cheaper. You might even consider posting a wanted to buy in our Swap and Shop. Someone might have one they are ready or willing to part with.

Visit the FAQs section for some DIY CO2 mixture recipes that will save you money on the pre-packed refills.


----------



## Sosee (Apr 20, 2010)

Google search DIY CO2 injector and read through a few.
There are some ways to modify the typical "Soda bottle" set ups for things like larger tanks (Multiple bottle array), potential backflow, etc etc. 

None of them are expensive and almost all of them will work provided you make the mixtures correctly. 

Pressurized CO2 systems are of course, superior but they have a superior price tag as well.

Its not just a case of getting what you paid for because if you take your time and make the system correctly, you can make on very decent CO2 system without spending much at all.

If DIY did not work so well, there would not be so many of them. imo


----------



## SugaPwum (Feb 29, 2008)

okay TY all for replying! I'm going to look into it


----------

